# What songs do you sing to your chis? (Inspired by Rachael)



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I realized something today while reading one of Rachael's posts. She and I are freakily alike in that we sing the same songs to our dogs. Maybe that explains why they're both crazy ... or we're both crazy, either or.

We all know we do it ... we sing songs to our chis and make up new lyrics, etc. What songs do you sing to your chis?

I sing Amazing Grace, This Land is Your Land and a song OmaKitty and I made up on our way home the first day we were together ... You Are My Kitty (derived from You Are my Sunshine). On ocassion, we will sing Elvis' "Hound Dog," "American Pie" and mine and Cooper's favorite song "What Would Willie Do?" by Bruce Robison.

We will also sing French childrens songs like "Sur le pont d'Avignon" and "Qand les dames". I like my chi to be tri-lingual.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

well the song that i kind of sing to deano is a song that is not even a song just words put together in a little tune sort of and it goes:
"deano dinellio, do de do de doooo, deeanooo dinneellio do de do dee dooo!!!) i really dont know why!!! and i call him my lil stretchy man because he stretches like alll the time as some of you have seen on vids of him!


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I sing him We belong together by Mariah Carey.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I was in a speciality dog shop in Myrtle Beach, SC and found this CD that is only dog songs. I got it as a joke to my husband, but it has really cute songs on it. So when Coco rides with me we listen to the CD and sing along. The name is "Dog Songs."


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo and I used to do the mexican hat dance  lmao if u put the music on he'd jump around on his hind legs corny I know but he loved it  so not really singing tho

Sarah


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

I usually sing Good Morning Beautiful to Bandit when we get up in the morning. My husband says we make him sick and rolls his eyes, but Bandit loves it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I do sing various songs to the girls but last might i was singing a soft song from Chitty chitty bang bang to Fynn as she fell asleep in my arms,except i changed the words to 'Fynn wynn the pin win' :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I sing the "go to sleep" song to my lot but change it to my own words!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't really sing to Gadget except I sing in the car.. he does like that Arvil song,, oh man what is the name of it... he just loves it.. he will tilt his head back and forth when he hears it... 

now I have to go get the cd out of the truck so i can listen to it and get the name of the song... 

we also listen to Shania songs...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, you can add me to your group of weirdos :lol: I used to sing "You Are My Sunshine" to Tia too. And on the day I drove her to my vets for the last time to be PTS, I sang it to her. I found out recently that Rachael used to sing the same song to Gracie and sang it to her on the way to the vet to have her PTS. How weird is that? 

I don't sing much to Jazzy - probably because when I try she looks at me like I'm nuts - my voice is pretty bad..... :lol:


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*The song I sing to Chassis*

is, "I've got sunshine on a cloudy day, and when it's cold outside I've got the month of may" That's all I know of the song, but she love's it and she knows it's just for her.. Now Smidgen, she could careless if I sing to her.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

The Avril song is "I'm with you" he also likes "Complicated"


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol now this is NOT my kinda music , but I sing a George Michael track called something like ' amazing ' ? the words are ' I think your amazing  ' to my Fizzy Dave .

(When I went to collect Fizzy I got him safe in the car , I started the car and it was the first track on the radio that Fizzy & me listened too  )


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I sing a lot of Christmas songs to Lily, mainly because I know the words. :lol: Where I don't know the words, of course I make them up (don't tell Lily). Jingle Bells sung at a slow pace is one of our favorites, O Holy Night and of course Silent Night. I also sing an old song by the Four Tops called Sugar Pie (sugar pie honey bunch, you know that I loooove you, can't help myself, I love you and nobody else). I made up a song called Sweet Potato Pie and I sing that to her too. 

But "our" song is Paul McCartney's "I Will" (love you forever and forever, love you with all my heart, love you whenever we're together, love you when we're apart). There couldn't possibly be a more appropriate song for me and Lily.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG it is torture for my boys to hear me sing, so I try to limit how much I do it! I sing to music when I clean the house, makes the work go by so much faster! :wink: 

So I don't sing anything directly to them or they might hide from me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Kari said:


> OMG it is torture for my boys to hear me sing, so I try to limit how much I do it! I sing to music when I clean the house, makes the work go by so much faster! :wink:
> 
> So I don't sing anything directly to them or they might hide from me! :lol: :lol:


LOL OmaKitty leaves the room when I start singing. She has taste. Cooper, on the other hand, gets excited and comes to listen. The poor thing; he loves his mommy so much that he'll take that kind of torture.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: What songs do you sing to your chis? (Inspired by Racha*



Cooper said:


> we sing the same songs to our dogs.


Of all the songs in the entire history of singing... that is truly weird. :shock:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: The song I sing to Chassis*



beth said:


> is, "I've got sunshine on a cloudy day, and when it's cold outside I've got the month of may" That's all I know of the song, but she love's it and she knows it's just for her.. Now Smidgen, she could careless if I sing to her.


That's "My Girl" by The Temptations. Great, great song. You should do an online search for the rest of the words and sing the whole thing to her.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i don't sing to my boys :? , i always sing in the car though, but they never join :wink: 

i guess we are just not so musical  

i do dance with them ...when mtv is on ,i put them on my lap and use their paws to dance ....i always think it's hysterical  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I use common tunes but always use my words, my husband gets jealous and wants me to sing with silly words to him.......I know he's odd :lol: I used to do that when we dated I guess since it was his gig first he wants equal time


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

funny coopers mom. oma kitty and my cat molson who we call Golsen or Gosen, is the exact same way as cooper!! He loves the song i made for him, he comes running in as soon as he hears me sing it": "The gosen is the gosen is the gosen is the gosen is the GoOsen is the GoOSen" i know it's not much but with the different pitches and stuff it sounds like a bit more, lol and he loves it..


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Roie said:


> funny coopers mom. oma kitty and my cat molson who we call Golsen or Gosen, is the exact same way as cooper!! He loves the song i made for him, he comes running in as soon as he hears me sing it": "The gosen is the gosen is the gosen is the gosen is the GoOsen is the GoOSen" i know it's not much but with the different pitches and stuff it sounds like a bit more, lol and he loves it..


It's not as though my Sweet Potato Pie is an award winner either. :lol: Hey as long as our babies appreciate our songs, who cares?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> It's not as though my Sweet Potato Pie is an award winner either. :lol: Hey as long as our babies appreciate our songs, who cares?


Yeah, Cooper and I have a song that I made up called "Gouda Cheese". My father always did this routine where he tried to sound German and that was always how he greeted us when he was talking in his German voice. "Gouda cheese, frau."

Anyway, every morning when I let Cooper out of his kennel, I walk into the living room and start clapping and sing "Gouda cheese, Cooper Scooper, Gouda cheese, Gouda cheese!! Gouda cheese Cooper Scooper, Gouda cheese! Let's get up and go potty - Gouda cheese, Gouda cheese!" I open his kennel door and he comes out like a shot, dancing to our Gouda cheese song. It's a lively little diddy and he loves it. 

When we're visiting my parents, my mother just rolls her eyes and I know she's thinking "oh lord... not another one."  

My dad, of course, loves it.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

lol ... hehe i feel so much more normal now.. maybe it's not that we'reinsane.. but that everyone else is??? just a thought...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I also singto Fizzy , the "Scissor Sisters" track 'filthy/gorgeous' 

but I sing " because your Fizzy & your gorgeous " ( rather than your filthy and you gorgeous )   8)


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LMAO...everyone's song choices slay me! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I sing "Our Day Will Come " (Ruby & the Romantics...get it...'Ruby'...short for Reuben?) Hubby sings "Mellow Yellow" ('I'm just mad about Reuben...Reuben's mad about meeeee...') When ever we sing he cocks his head to one side...seems genuined entertained...or just wondering how he adopted such wacko parents...
Jill


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi looooves shakira. she sings along to her. i sing everything and anything even mad up songs. and every night before falling asleep me and kylie sing our own mad up song, we take turns singing it to each other then we do a duet and sing it to chiwi lol. it goes like this:

i love you 
good night
i'll see you in
the morning light.

it's simple but i started it when kylie was a newborn and it's been every single night ever since.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That's so sweet, I might get a cavity just reading it.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> That's so sweet, I might get a cavity just reading it.


Oh hush. It's a mom thing. :wink:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

At last, now I know I am not a complete loony tune.... :lol: 
Poppy and I have a song that we always sing together in the car...its the old 50's song "Lollipop"...

Lollipop, Lollipop ooh lali Lolly Lolly
Lollipop Lollipop ooh lali Lolly Lolly
Call my baby Lollipop
Tell you why
Her kiss is sweeter than apple pie
She hug and kiss me till I cant see straight
Oooh my Lollipop is great......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Camilla said:


> At last, now I know I am not a complete loony tune.... :lol:
> Poppy and I have a song that we always sing together in the car...its the old 50's song "Lollipop"...
> 
> Lollipop, Lollipop ooh lali Lolly Lolly
> ...


Yeah, but do you do that pop noise when you put your finger inside your cheek and "pop" it out? Because if you do that, then you are definitely just as crazy as we are.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

This is our song...

"Ruby, Ruby, give me your answer true. I'm half crazy over the love of you. It wont be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But we'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle of a bicycle built for two"

Hehe, strange I know


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Cooper said:


> Camilla said:
> 
> 
> > At last, now I know I am not a complete loony tune.... :lol:
> ...



Oh yes....I do that too...so I guess i can join the crazy club now too... :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Camilla said:


> Oh yes....I do that too...so I guess i can join the crazy club now too... :lol:


When it comes to that song, it's really the sound effects that make it all worth it.  Welcome to the club. We'll teach you the secret handshake at the next meeting. :lol: 
Cooper reacts more to little noises I make than actual words I say to him. He knows when I sigh, I'm about to get up off the couch and do something I don't want to do... he will jump down and look at me like "Hey, can I help??"


----------



## Jack (May 25, 2005)

My sister and I made up a couple of songs for Jack.
Does anyone remember the song for Spot the dog (think back to your childhood...). Well we sing that with Jack instead so it goes: Jack, Jack, loveable jack....etc. He also loves nuresery rhymes.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i made up a song it's the "pretty puppy"

lol it goes like this:

Who's a pretty puppy?
(then they start jumping and dacning show'n who's a pretty puppy)
Jamoka is a pretty puppy! :blob7: 
pretty puppy! :blob7: 
pretty puppy! :blob7: 
i have a pretty puppy!
Who's A PRETTY puppy?!
Jemini is a pretty puppy!:blob7: 
pretty puppy! :bootyshake: 
pretty puppy!
i have a pretty puppy!
i have 2 pretty puppies! :bootyshake: 
pup pup puppies!
it's a pretty puppy! it's a pretty puppy :bootyshake: 
Now you guys can stop laughing at me !! :lol: :blob7:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> Now you guys can stop laughing at me !! :lol: :blob7:


No, not just yet. Give me another few minutes.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Anybody else sing The Name Game to their chi? Lily lily bo billy fonana fana fo fee fi fo filly....... lily.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Anybody else sing The Name Game to their chi? Lily lily bo billy fonana fana fo fee fi fo filly....... lily.


I think we are all certifiable.... :tongue3: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol you got me here try'n to sing there names! jamoka momanan fanana fok.... lol i can't! jemini lol i'm not even going to try ! just face it we all need :help: :!:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

"Cooper Cooper bo booper banana fanna fo fooper fee fie mo mooper... Cooper!"

I haven't ever done that ... but you bet your bippy I will once he wakes up. I'll do OmaKitty too...

"Oma Oma bo boma banana fanna fo foma fee fie mo moma ... Oma!"


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> lol you got me here try'n to sing there names! jamoka momanan fanana fok.... lol i can't! jemini lol i'm not even going to try ! just face it we all need :help: :!:


l;et's do jamoka!

jamoka moka bo boka bananan fana fo foka me mi mo moka JAMOKA! 

can't do jemini tho..... :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> l;et's do jamoka!
> 
> jamoka moka bo boka bananan fana fo foka me mi mo moka JAMOKA!
> 
> can't do jemini tho..... :?


Sure you can!!!

Jemini Memini bo bemini banana fanna fo femini me mi mo memini Jemini!!


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd sing to Cheech...if my family didn't make fun of me. Oh well, poo on them, I'll sing all I like to my dog!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I sing Metallica's "Master of Puppets" to OmaKitty. She LOVES Metallica - we call her "Metallikitty" :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > l;et's do jamoka!
> ...



:notworthy: :notworthy: LOL cooper is the Banana Song goddess!!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> :notworthy: :notworthy: LOL cooper is the Banana Song goddess!!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


LOL please stand back... no autographs or flash photography, please. :rr:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > l;et's do jamoka!
> ...


wooooohoooooo catchy lil tune...

let's do chiwi

chiwi chiwi bo biwi banana fanafo fiwi me mi mo miwi CHIWI


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I sing "Close to you" by the Carpenters to Gizmo...

"Why do birds...suddenly appear....everytime.....you are near....
Just like me....they long to be...close to you"

My favorite part though is near the chorus...

"On the day that you were born the angels got together...and decided to create a dream come trueeee"

Awwww....he loves that song


----------

